# Worcestershire Bash-3rd September



## Peter Sefton (21 Jun 2011)

Worcestershire Bash-3rd September

Hi Guys
I will be hosting the woodturning bash this year at my furniture making school on Saturday 3rd September 2011.
Peter Sefton Furniture School
The Threshing Barn, Welland Road, Upton Upon Severn, Worcestershire, WR8 0SN
http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.com/
We are about three miles from the Three Counties Show ground (if that helps)

I am also holding an open day here on Saturday 9th July, with the chance of wining a free short course check out the website to enter. So please do come along and see us if you are free.
http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.com/open-day/

Here is some of the information I have copied from the other thread (The next bash) sorry for repeating myself, but please do check that thread for more information unless someone cares to update the relevant bits.


I think we can accommodate up to 30 people, so for those that are coming, please can you email me with your name and contact details so that I can keep track of numbers, and email you with any general information about the arrangements [email protected]
If you have other lathes and kit you want to bring just let me know (as long as it complies to H&S and is PAT tested).

We have here a small Kitchen for our students which has hot water and a sink, fridge, microwave, kettle etc. and seating inside the classroom for about 8. So for a general cup of tea during the day and a bit of chat, we are all sorted. We'll provide the tea, coffee and milk.

For eating arrangements, it may be an idea to have the BBQ/American supper idea where we could each bring along something for the grill such as a pack of beef burgers, sausages, bread rolls, etc. We have a decent BBQ here but it might need someone to bring along another if numbers really grow. I will shout out if we do.

We have plenty of room in the paddock outside to gather and eat or if the weather turns, we have a large car port off the workshop. Suggest you bring your own drink and a chair to sit in. (Some photos of the School workshops and outside areas are attached – as you can see there is plenty of room for us all and parking).

Very happy to provide the venue and for someone else to co-ordinate the eating arrangements etc., and I'll fall in with you (as I am rather time poor). I’ll try to keep up with the thread between now and the Bash, but if there is anything I need to know, perhaps you could email me at [email protected] to keep me in the loop.

Cheers 

Peter


Attachments: 



















Mod edit: picture links sorted CHJ


----------



## CHJ (21 Jun 2011)

*Times: 10 am to 4 pm*

*Members Bring with you items.*

Bring along your own chairs or stools.
Impact Protection Face Shields if you intend using the lathes.

"Bring Along" Demos, Show and Tells etc. please co-ordinate with: *The Shark*

*Provisional Attendees listing:*

Doug B 
CHJ
Wood spoiler 
Steve Jones
SVB 
mikec
Benchwayze
T.Walton
Chris Eagles (demonstrator)
gregmcateer
PsyMan 
frugal 
paulm
liamscanlan 
knappers 
Paul Hannaby


The Shark--- Sorry work schedule has got in the way.
Oakbear--- Sorry work schedule has got in the way.
miles_hot--- Sorry work schedule has got in the way.

Paul J--- Not attending.






Add names or salient details to this thread and I will clean up this post to reflect as we go.


----------



## The Shark (21 Jun 2011)

I am prepared to act as volunteer co-ordinator, if that is the wish of the majority of those who are attending the bash.

Please be aware that I am to computing what the Kray twins were to community relations!

Malc 

*Available on Location*

2 x Axminster AWVSL Lathe
1 x NuTool lathe
Wolf Air Sioux 50 compressor

*
Bring Alongs*

CHJ - Chestnut Buffing System
Steve Jones - Munro Hollowing Tool and chainsaw demo kit
WoodSpoiler - Beal Buffing System and Foredom Power Carving Tool
SVB - Sorby Stewart system, Rolly 1/2" and 5/8" tools, Kelton 3/16, 1/2" and 3/4", Exocet 1/2" and Woodcut straight tool
mikec - Sorby RS2000k, Sorby Texturing Tool, Proxxon with Arbortech, SIP mini-lathe
Benchwayze - an old oak Indian club, and a challenge for it to be copied on the day
T.Walton - PAT tester and *WOODWORKING SUPPLIES FOR SALE*
DougB - sense of humour

Exhibits Table - bring along something you'd like to show or discuss.

Sale or exchange table - just as it says on the tin!!

*Demos*


Chris Eagles:
-----------------Box making (eccentric and off-centre lid decorations); 
-----------------texturing (three different tools and techniques); 
-----------------tool preparation and sharpening 
-----------------“An Alternative Skew” which comes with a no-catch guarantee !!!!! 


Colouring - T.Walton
Skew - T.Walton
Fruit - T.Walton
Chainsaw Safety - Steve Jones. (TBC nearer the date due to possible internment).
Pen Turning - mikec

*Requests for Demos/Information* - anyone able to assist?

All covered at present


----------



## Wood spoiler (21 Jun 2011)

Thanks from me to Miles Hot for getting this on the agenda.

To Peter for the generous offer of his "palatial" venue

And to Malc for taking on co-ordination of the event.

I am looking forward to meeting everyone and an enjoyable educational day.

I can bring along the Beal buffing system if you want a comparison to the chestnut version. If anyone is interested I can also bring the Foredom tool (power carving)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## SVB (21 Jun 2011)

Hi,

I would like to attend also.

I can bring the following hollowing stuff if it is useful:
Sorby Stewart system
Rolly 1/2" and 5/8" tools
Kelton 3/16, 1/2" and 3/4"
Exocet 1/2"
Woodcut straight tool

BRgds
Simon


----------



## mikec (22 Jun 2011)

Hi
I can bring along the Sorby RS2000k set and a full set of Sorby Texturing tool and cutters. I also have a Proxxon with an Arbortech cutter and a number of homemade hollowing tools.

I could also bring along a SIP mini lathe and stand if required.

Regards,

mikec


----------



## miles_hot (22 Jun 2011)

I was going to offer to bring the Beal system however Colin beat me to it. I guess I could bring a tormek if people wanted to try it out?

In terms of what I'd like to see demo'd (assuming we can find people happy to do it):

Pen Turning
Use of colour - types of stains (water / spirit), techniques for applying (rubbing, blowing etc) and how it plays against texturing etc
On the subject of texture we've been seeing some pretty amazing stuff this year - can any one give hints and tips?

I have some water based stains I can bring along if someone needs them to help demo. I can also bring some metal powder and show inlay however it's hardly worth a demo! (mix, apply, dry, sand!!)

Miles


----------



## The Shark (22 Jun 2011)

I have been asked to clarify a couple of points for those who have said they are attending, and anyone else who may wish to join in:

1. A list of who is bringing what kit, and what kit/demos have been requested if anyone is prepared to help, is being maintained as the third post on this topic.

2. Eating arrangements will be clarified nearer the time when we have a better of ideas of numbers attending.

Malc


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jun 2011)

Looking good so far folks  
I could bring along the Lyle Jamieson hollowing rig,not sure if it will fit on the lathes Peter has.,but could show how it works :?: 
I also could bring the Woodcut Pro-form straight and curved hollowing tools.
I would like to be shown how to use the Skew if anyone fancies that  I feel it's a tool i'm missing out on.
I would also suggest everyone to bring along a face shield if you fancy having a go at some turning  Good point Paul, added to members bring along list


----------



## CHJ (22 Jun 2011)

As Peters Insurance cover requires that all electrical equipment over 12 months old has a current PAT test sticker Tony (T. Walton) has generously offered to make the trip and bring his kit with him.


Anyone bringing mains powered kit along will need to see Tony for him to give it the thumbs up before any of it is powered up. 


For those that don't know what is involved then This Pat testing Info. link may be of interest.


----------



## T. Walton (23 Jun 2011)

Hi All, it’s a 3 and a half hour drive for me but I will be there.

I will drive up the day before and stays somewhere for the night so I will be ready for the morning start.

Pat testing, consider it done, I do pat testing and will bring my Seaward Primtest 350 with me.

I’m also happy to do a colouring demo and to do some hands on with the skew for those that wish to learn.

Is there a compressor in the workshop?

Tony


----------



## Paul.J (23 Jun 2011)

Thats great news Tony,will look foreward to meeting you,and the Skew :lol: 

Don't forget the Sale and swap of tools,timber etc.


----------



## Wood spoiler (23 Jun 2011)

Paul.J":30xu2j10 said:


> Thats great news Tony,will look foreward to meeting you,and the Skew :lol:
> 
> Don't forget the Sale and swap of tools,timber etc.



This is a dimension not mentioned before ... b(leastways not recently for the benefit of us newbies!

Sounds good though


----------



## Wood spoiler (23 Jun 2011)

T. Walton":3sxm6lao said:


> Hi All, it’s a 3 and a half hour drive for me but I will be there.
> 
> I will drive up the day before and stays somewhere for the night so I will be ready for the morning start.
> 
> ...



Thanks for making the effort

It will be good to meet you


----------



## Peter Sefton (23 Jun 2011)

T. Walton":1p5yjrqi said:


> Hi All, it’s a 3 and a half hour drive for me but I will be there.
> 
> I will drive up the day before and stays somewhere for the night so I will be ready for the morning start.
> 
> ...



Hi Tony 
That’s great news and very much appreciated, check out places to stay http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.com/where_we_are/where_to_stay/here. 
I have a Wolf Air Sioux 50 compressor that you are welcome to use.

Cheers Peter


----------



## loz (23 Jun 2011)

Ivé missed the last 2 of these.

Is it possible to get from Birmingham Airport to that Malvern railway st ???

ie - is there a train st at the airport ??


----------



## Peter Sefton (23 Jun 2011)

loz":13ic9aag said:


> Ivé missed the last 2 of these.
> 
> Is it possible to get from Birmingham Airport to that Malvern railway st ???
> 
> ie - is there a train st at the airport ??



Hi Loz yes to both questions, look here for more info http://www.peterseftonfurnitureschool.com/where_we_are/


----------



## The Shark (23 Jun 2011)

loz":24y5xy5o said:


> Ivé missed the last 2 of these.
> 
> Is it possible to get from Birmingham Airport to that Malvern railway st ???
> 
> ie - is there a train st at the airport ??




I'll be travelling past Birmingham airport on the day, so could give you a lift if you like?

I'll also have Paul J in the car, and it looks like he is taking half his shop with him, so I hope you travel light :wink: 

Malc


----------



## CHJ (23 Jun 2011)

T. Walton":sxm8rhje said:


> Pat testing, consider it done, I do pat testing and will bring my Seaward Primtest 350 with me.
> 
> .....Tony



That's great Tony, another hurdle out of the way.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Jun 2011)

loz":1w4zwml5 said:


> Ivé missed the last 2 of these.
> 
> Is it possible to get from Birmingham Airport to that Malvern railway st ???
> 
> ie - is there a train st at the airport ??



Loz,we are about 10-15 minutes away from Brum airport,so depending what time you get here we could come and get you,bring you back to ours and wait for Malc,or you could get a taxi :?: 
Besides the more the better for loading up Malcs car :lol: :lol: 
Any chance of Boysie coming along,if Malcs got the room that is:?:


----------



## loz (23 Jun 2011)

Sounds like it might be possible Paul,

Juts looking at the flight schedule now, Looks like an early one of the 3rd 06:00 - gets in at 07:30

i'd probably have to b&b it and fly home on 4th.

I'll keep this in mind till closer the time !


----------



## T. Walton (23 Jun 2011)

If i have time i can do some fruit as well, what sort of fruit do you want, I do apples, pears, oranges, lemons and grapes but i'm sure you would not want to see me make a whole bunch of grapes :lol:


----------



## loz (23 Jun 2011)

T. Walton":2izjqz2e said:


> If i have time i can do some fruit as well, what sort of fruit do you want, I do apples, pears, oranges, lemons and grapes but i'm sure you would not want to see me make a whole bunch of grapes :lol:



Bananas Tony, extreme multi axis turnery !!!


----------



## CHJ (10 Jul 2011)

*Some more quick snaps of the venue in the Peter Sefton Open day thread* and because there will be a luxurious amount of space compared with what most of us 'home workshop' guys can provide I've taken the liberty of inviting any flatworlders with a fleeting interest to come and suffer our dust and shavings and pass on their thoughts on adding diversity to our efforts.


----------



## Peter Sefton (11 Jul 2011)

Sounds like a great idea Chas - the more the merrier


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jul 2011)

So is this bash going to turn into a general Bash now Chas,rather than just a dedicated turning bash :?:


----------



## Wood spoiler (12 Jul 2011)

Paul.J":lum8iek9 said:


> So is this bash going to turn into a general Bash now Chas,rather than just a dedicated turning bash :?:



Chas did write "I've taken the liberty of inviting any flatworlders with a fleeting interest to come and suffer our dust and shavings" so if they come it is to see and participate in spinning things. I don't read that anything has changed it from a purely Woodturning Bash. That to my mind would be how it was read and interpreted. 

The more that sign up from our interest group the less academic it becomes. Spread the word - sign up for the bash!


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jul 2011)

I'm sure if they were interested they would frequent here a little more often wouldn't they,and see that we have a bash going and would then ask if they could come along :?: 
As they say on in the DEN _i'm out_.


----------



## Steve Jones (12 Jul 2011)

I will be watching the outcome of this bash thread with interest, if it turns out to be a general bash instead of the woodturning bash that was originally planned then count me out, I'm not interested.
Some of the newer posters in the woodturning section wont be aware of the comments made by the some of the 'flat worlders' in the past regarding turning/bashes which is why the separate bashes were started in the first place and in my opinion should stay that way.

Steve


----------



## Wood spoiler (12 Jul 2011)

Steve Jones":2m40f1k3 said:


> I will be watching the outcome of this bash thread with interest, if it turns out to be a general bash instead of the woodturning bash that was originally planned then count me out, I'm not interested.
> Some of the newer posters in the woodturning section wont be aware of the comments made by the some of the 'flat worlders' in the past regarding turning/bashes which is why the separate bashes were started in the first place and in my opinion should stay that way.
> 
> Steve



I was unaware that there was any great tensions between interest groups as one of the "newer posters". 

Even with Chas's comments I did not read it that there was any move away from Turning as the emphasis of the day. 

I am looking forward to the bash, and plan on going expecting expecting it to be a Turning event. If there was any move away from it being so, it would not hold the interest for me. Certainly no desire to drive away stalwarts like Paul. 

From what I gather about a Bash it is determined by those attending and only non attendance will detract from it's purpose.


----------



## Steve Jones (12 Jul 2011)

As I said above Colin, if it's a woodturning bash we will get to meet on the day as I'll almost certainly be there. If it a general/flat bash I wont be as I have no interest in flat work or anything other than woodturning whatsoever.

Steve


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2011)

Who on earth said anything about a general woodwork Bash, it's a Turning Bash, assuming enough folks are interested, if you care to look at other sections of the forum you will see I'm only trying to broaden the horizons of what is possible with combining turning with other crafts.

Here's what I posted on the Scrolling section:


CHJ":2o81n300 said:


> As Peter Sefton has offered his premises for *the turning bash in September* with enough room to swing a dozen cats (without any harm to participating felines) are there any scrollers interested in coming along.
> 
> In the past we have tried to explore the combination of scrollwork and turning but not had the scrolling input to take it further, it would be great if we could give this a go, I for one am looking for a little more interest than yet another bowl.
> 
> Edit: Here's a Link to what I'm talking about



If you follow the link you will see what we tried to do at the first Turning bash ever on this forum.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jul 2011)

*CHJ wrote*
_Seeing the Size of the Facilities I was wondering if some of the more local Flat Worlders would be interesting in adding a bit of diversity in september to the turning bash,especially if there are any scrollers or folks wanting to venture into a little more spinney stuff to compliment their cabinet making. Not talked to the Spinneys yet but I'm sure all with any sort of interest would be welcome_
Nobody as suggested it been a general Bash Chas,just seems like it will end up that way now.
I know all about trying to get other crafts involved in the past Chas,which didn't come to anything,which was why the sole turning bashes started.
There hasn't been any othere interest either in the last three bashes as far as i can see.
Dustydave brought his scroll saw along to my bash but again there was little interest.


----------



## CHJ (12 Jul 2011)

OK Paul, I'll duck out and stick to just editing the thread as necessary and let you guys enjoy yourselves I prefer to remove barriers rather than build them.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jul 2011)

No Chas you carry on removing the barriers,as i have already stated my position.


----------



## CHJ (2 Aug 2011)

A month to go for those thinking about the possibility of attending the Worcestershire Turning Bash to sort out the commitments calendar. Like all such events the more attendees the more subjects that get covered and discussed.
The usual limitation of available space to pack members in just does not apply this year so if a deciding factor would be the ability to bring along a mate as a travelling companion who is interested to see what goes on with a view to joining in the UKW turning fraternity then I'm sure they will be made welcome.


----------



## Peter Sefton (5 Aug 2011)

Hi Guys looking forward to meeting you all next month, Chris Eagle who teaches my turning courses has offered to join us (FOC) for the day to demonstrate box making and the alternative skew. Chris is not a member of UKW so please do advise me if you mind him joining us for the day.

We have a few names on the list but please mail me so that I can keep track of numbers, [email protected] Malc (The Shark) is kindly volunteer co-ordinator.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Wood spoiler (5 Aug 2011)

In my opinion it is great for Chris to offer to come along and would love to have his input.
More the merrier


----------



## CHJ (5 Aug 2011)

Peter Sefton":3dgdmvre said:


> ........Chris is not a member of UKW so please do advise me if you mind him joining us for the day.
> 
> .....Cheers Peter




*Chris* is in fact a member *Peter,* and is due to post an introduction and his intended program for the day, he is currently trying to catch up on members comments and interests to enable focus on members interests.

So far, the Skew (alternates), Box making, off-centre and eccentric, decoration and texturing; have come up in conversation as subjects to cover.
No doubt Chris will be more specific on the tools and systems he uses when he posts.


----------



## Chris Eagles (5 Aug 2011)

Hello Everyone, from new member Chris Eagles

I am a woodturner living and working in the beautiful Vale of Evesham, Worcestershire.

Rather than detailing areas of my woodturning, I will simply say I am passionate about all elements of our craft.

Part of my woodturning teaching and demonstrating is for Peter at his Furniture School and I would like to offer the following demonstrations at the September Worcestershire Bash.

Box making (eccentric and off-centre lid decorations); texturing (three different tools and techniques); tool preparation and sharpening and “An Alternative Skew” which comes with a no-catch guarantee !!!!! 

Regards 
Chris


----------



## Wood spoiler (5 Aug 2011)

Welcome to our forum

I look forward to making your acquaintance. 

Thanks for your kind offer to demonstrate. I am looking forward to the bash.


----------



## Peter Sefton (5 Aug 2011)

Good to see you on here Chris

Cheers Peter


----------



## RATWOOD (5 Aug 2011)

Welcome to the forum Chris


----------



## Oakbear (6 Aug 2011)

Welcome Chris! Some of those topics seem interesting!

Looking forward to it folks, not too long now!


----------



## The Shark (7 Aug 2011)

I won't be able to make the Bash.

It looks like it will be a good day, I hope those that do attend have a great time.

Malc


----------



## gregmcateer (7 Aug 2011)

Chaps,
May I provisionally book, dependent upon child care? 
If that is too difficult, I totally understand and I will just see if I can get childcare sorted for certain or cry-off.
Cheers
Greg


----------



## CHJ (7 Aug 2011)

Of course you can Greg, consider yourself welcome.


----------



## CHJ (7 Aug 2011)

The Shark":1kc8w1er said:


> I won't be able to make the Bash.
> 
> It looks like it will be a good day, I hope those that do attend have a great time.
> 
> Malc


Sorry it's turned out that way Malc, sometimes work has a habit of getting in the way.


----------



## Oakbear (12 Aug 2011)

I'm afraid i'm not going to be able to attend either. My work have messed up my off-duty, so i'm on nights. Grrr....
Have a lovely time all, i'll see you next time!


----------



## gregmcateer (25 Aug 2011)

Gents
In my quest to negotiate with HQ, I need to know roughly the start and end times of the Worcs Bash.
Could someone give me an idea?
And also, do we bring food / is food easily purchasable / etc?
Thanks in advance
Greg


----------



## PsyMan (27 Aug 2011)

What are the numbers looking like, I just realised that its only an hour and a millithou (thats impetric engineering terminology) up the road from me, I may well be able to abscond from the wife and kids for the day and say hello next week. Might bring my skew along for the ride and have everyone laugh and point at the sharpening on it whilst chuckling at why I can't use it


----------



## Peter Sefton (27 Aug 2011)

Hi Greg and Simon

I suggest 10am-4pm would suit most people, as some are traveling some distance. The general plan is for folk to bring along their own food to do a BBQ - we have one here so please bring your bangers and rolls etc. We have tea, coffee and milk here so do bring your own beer if you want to drink anything else. We are just 1.5 miles outside Upton Upon Severn where there is a decent Co-Op and Spar supermarket plus butchers, bakers etc.

It will be good to see you all next week .
Cheers Peter


----------



## Peter Sefton (27 Aug 2011)

Hi All 


Can I request that the people that are intending to come along to the Bash reply to this post to confirm their attendance. Apologies for asking again but a few people have dropped out and a couple that had planned to come now have work commitments etc., so I have lost track of the numbers.

I think there will be about 8-10 of us on the day so plenty of room for more if anyone else is interested.

Cheers Peter


----------



## miles_hot (27 Aug 2011)

Sorry chaps I'm out. Sorry for the lack of notice


----------



## gregmcateer (27 Aug 2011)

Hi Peter,

I am in and my 10 and 8 year-olds, who have both started to learn to use the lathe, would like to come too. I can vouch for their behaviour and assure you they fully understand the importance of health and safety, etc. I would keep them with me the whole time.

If that is OK, please let me know. Likewise, if they aren't welcome, I need to know in advance.

Many thanks,
Greg


----------



## mikec (27 Aug 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm in.

See you next weekend.


mikec


----------



## Wood spoiler (27 Aug 2011)

I'm still planning on coming and looking forward to it


----------



## Peter Sefton (27 Aug 2011)

gregmcateer":3nd46t4n said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I am in and my 10 and 8 year-olds, who have both started to learn to use the lathe, would like to come too. I can vouch for their behaviour and assure you they fully understand the importance of health and safety, etc. I would keep them with me the whole time.
> 
> ...



Hi Greg

Sorry to be a bore but the School's insurance only covers us for over 18's. Hope you can still make it on your own, and pass on your experiences from the day to your youngsters ...

Cheers

Peter


----------



## knappers (27 Aug 2011)

I am hoping to come along - if you will accept an absolute turning newby (I dont even have a lathe yet - hopefully rectified next week).
I should know in the next couple of days whether I will have a car available to come in. I hope so, as I would love to see what you guys are capable of first hand. Also, the "bring and buy" would be useful to me if anybody has any old chisels etc. They could bring that I could buy to get me started.
Will let you know for definite ASAP.
Simon


----------



## Peter Sefton (27 Aug 2011)

Simon you are more than welcome, hope to hear from you once you have sorted out your car.

Peter


----------



## Peter Sefton (27 Aug 2011)

Steve Jones":wwidij1w said:


> As I said above Colin, if it's a woodturning bash we will get to meet on the day as I'll almost certainly be there. If it a general/flat bash I wont be as I have no interest in flat work or anything other than woodturning whatsoever.
> 
> Steve




As far as I am aware we have no interest from others than the wood turners apart from myself, so I do hope all the original turners can come along as it is your day and I am just keen to learn, if time allows I may be able to cover setting up and using the bandsaw if people are interested if not I will just relax and enjoy the turning

Hope to see you all next week Peter


----------



## Peter Sefton (27 Aug 2011)

Peter Sefton":1u1nzlp6 said:


> gregmcateer":1u1nzlp6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Peter,
> ...



Hi Greg 
If they are not working they should be OK, if this is agreeable by the other turners is I am only the host

Cheers Peter


----------



## gregmcateer (27 Aug 2011)

Hi Peter,

Thank you for your reply.

Please can I put it out to the rest of your, then?

I fully understand that no-one under 18 can take any part in any practical activity. 

I also fully understand if any of you are uncomfortable with an 8 and 10 year old attending to watch and learn from you guys. If you do have any objections, could you please let me know as soon as possible, as I do not want to drive there and potentially offend anyone.

Many thanks,

Greg


----------



## CHJ (27 Aug 2011)

As far as I'm concerned if they are interested in turning then they are more than welcome, how else are we to encourage new recruits to the hobby/craft.


----------



## Wood spoiler (27 Aug 2011)

CHJ":1bslg91b said:


> As far as I'm concerned if they are interested in turning then they are more than welcome, how else are we to encourage new recruits to the hobby/craft.



I agree

Sadly it appears that schools treat lathes as museum pieces, not allowed to be touched in these bizarre days of "elf n safety".


----------



## gregmcateer (28 Aug 2011)

Thank you, Chas, Colin and Peter.
They are really looking forward to it, so hopefully no-one objects.
Greg


----------



## Chris Eagles (28 Aug 2011)

Hello Peter

I will be present on Saturday and am looking forward to putting some faces to names used in the Forum.

As some members may know I specialise in turning decorative wooden boxes and to achieve the required hollow top and smooth bottom I have produced a dedicated "box chuck" that covers all (most?) eventualities.

Actualy the current item is v.III.

It is something akin to a mongrel (Vicmarc body, Nova button plates and a range of aluminium, resin and mdf jaws) but it does save a lot of production time. 

If anyone is interested I would be delighted to include it in my demonstrations on Saturday during which we may come up with modifications towards v.IV ?

Best regards 
Chris


----------



## frugal (28 Aug 2011)

Peter,

Is there room for one more ?


----------



## Peter Sefton (29 Aug 2011)

Frugal - yes there is, please join us ...

Cheers Peter


----------



## paulm (29 Aug 2011)

Hi Peter,

I'm not very good at planning in advance (!) so hadn't said anything earlier in case I needed to back out, but looks like I could make it and would love to come on Saturday if room for another ?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## liamscanlan (29 Aug 2011)

Hi Peter,

And another.... who has just got the 'all clear' to attend, if possible!

Liam


----------



## Peter Sefton (29 Aug 2011)

Paul and Liam you are both more than welcome
see you on saturday cheers Peter


----------



## Peter Sefton (29 Aug 2011)

Peter Sefton said:


> Worcestershire Bash-3rd September
> 
> Hi Guys
> I will be hosting the woodturning bash this year at my furniture making school on Saturday 3rd September 2011.
> ...


----------



## CHJ (29 Aug 2011)

As up to date as I can track at the moment.
post592377.html#p592377
post592398.html#p592398


----------



## knappers (29 Aug 2011)

Have managed to sort a car, so I will be coming along on Saturday..
If anybody has any old chisels or bits and bobs that you would consider selling cheap that would be suitable for me to get started let me know and bring them along.
Looking forward to joining the "round worlders" to see what is possible.

Si.


----------



## frugal (29 Aug 2011)

Peter Sefton":1tad09c8 said:


> Frugal - yes there is, please join us ...
> 
> Cheers Peter



Cheers, I will see you there.


----------



## Peter Sefton (29 Aug 2011)

Paul J has mailed to say he can't make it

Peter


----------



## Steve Jones (2 Sep 2011)

Just to confirm I will be attending tomorrow but not staying all day, I'll be there in the morning for a few hours.

_If anyone who is attending is interested I'll have with me a Sorby 855H hollowing tool which I'm looking to sell. For further details please PM me, *DO NOT* reply in this thread. I'd rather sell it like this than mess about with P&P_

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Peter Sefton (2 Sep 2011)

Look forward to seeing you in the morning

Cheers Peter


----------



## kalvt22 (2 Sep 2011)

Hi guys,
I've been talking to my friend chris Eagles tonight about this woodturners bash and I was hoping it would be alright if I popped in tomorrow for a look around (sorry its so last minute). 
I'm keen on everything woodturning and it sounds right up my street to meet a group of like minded people.
Hope its not a problem
Kev


----------



## Wood spoiler (2 Sep 2011)

kalvt22":1n5pri94 said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been talking to my friend chris Eagles tonight about this woodturners bash and I was hoping it would be alright if I popped in tomorrow for a look around (sorry its so last minute).
> I'm keen on everything woodturning and it sounds right up my street to meet a group of like minded people.
> Hope its not a problem
> Kev



I'm sure it will be fine

More the merrier


----------



## CHJ (2 Sep 2011)

Welcome to the forum Kev, I'm sure you would be most welcome, don't know how much will be of interest, not sure I understand how a group of spinny folks can spend a whole day just chewing the fat about spinning a bit of wood and generally mutilating it but it seems to be a popular pastime each year.


----------



## kalvt22 (2 Sep 2011)

CHJ":3ieknf31 said:


> Welcome to the forum Kev, I'm sure you would be most welcome, don't know how much will be of interest, not sure I understand how a group of spinny folks can spend a whole day just chewing the fat about spinning a bit of wood and generally mutilating it but it seems to be a popular pastime each year.



You'd be surprised, what's worse is I spend all day mutilating wood for a living (carpenter), then come home and do it for a hobby, and then go on the computer and talk about itor look at it!


----------



## CHJ (2 Sep 2011)

kalvt22":3qkwygdp said:


> You'd be surprised, what's worse is I spend all day mutilating wood for a living (carpenter), then come home and do it for a hobby, and then go on the computer and talk about itor look at it!



I gathered that from your Blog.


----------



## boysie39 (2 Sep 2011)

Can I just wish all you lucky people all the best tomorrow at the bash, I hope you have a fabulous day .

Love to be there maybe next time.

PS welcome to the forum Kev.


----------



## PsyMan (3 Sep 2011)

I am bringing my skew chisel with me tomorrow as a show and tell, I will show the bad grind and someone will hopefully tell me what I am doing wrong , see you all tomorrow


----------



## Steve Jones (3 Sep 2011)

I would like to thank Peter & Sarah for providing a great venue for today's bash and Chris Eagles for providing the woodturning demo's. Unfortunately I had to leave early due to other commitments but for the few hours I was there I really enjoyed it, it was good to put name to faces as well.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## CHJ (3 Sep 2011)

Names? have enough trouble remembering my own, but it was good to see some new faces joining the long term followers.















]


----------



## Wood spoiler (3 Sep 2011)

Really good to see everyone. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

I would like to express my particular thanks to Peter for making his wonderful facilities available to us.

Also to Chris for his interesting demo's and sharing of his knowledge and skills in such good humour.

The demo and hands on go of the Alternative Skew was a real revelation. My grinder will be on overtime tomorrow


----------



## mikec (3 Sep 2011)

Just home from the bash.

Big thank you to Peter and his wife for hosting the event in such magnificent surroundings and a huge thanks to Chris Eagles for his superb all day demonstration.        

The weather stayed kind and I think everyone enjoyed the chance to meet face to face and exchange ideas.

I came away with a lot to think about, especially the finials turned under tension.

Hope you all got home safely,

mikec


----------



## kalvt22 (3 Sep 2011)

Just a note to say how great I thought today was. 
Really nice to meet a bunch of like minded people in that amazing workshop (which I'm sure we're all jealous of). 
Chris Eagle's demonstrations were his usual high standard and I never seem to tire of watching him work - he always makes it look so easy!
Thanks for making me feel so welcome and I'm sure I'll be a regular member of these forums from now on (my wife will be pleased!)
Cheers guys
Kev


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Sep 2011)

Hi All,

Firstly, a very big thank you to Peter and Sarah for their kind hospitality and to Chris for the great demos, (and especially for making it so accessible for the kids - I was dragged straight out to the lathe for 15 minutes before tea-time so they could practice!).

Thanks, too to Chas for taking the photos and also to Mrs Eagles for the excellent cake! (Perhaps we should have a turner's cake thread started, to swap recipes).

Great to meet you guys and thanks for including the kids - they came away buzzing.

Cheers,

Greg, Jacob and Eleanor


----------



## frugal (3 Sep 2011)

I would like to also add my thanks to Peter and Sarah for hosting us, and for providing tea, coffee and charcoal so that we could take turns burning food on the barbecue  I would also like to thank Chris, Chas and mikec for the demos.

I too will be out into the workshop as soon as I can to regrind my skew chisel.


----------



## Peter Sefton (3 Sep 2011)

Just to put a few names to the faces – thanks to:-
Chas you are the one behind the camera - thanks for the photos and the buffing demos
Mike c for the pen turning demo - completely new to me
Chris for a whole day behind the lathe as great and refreshing as ever
Sarah and Roy for helping with the food and organizing the day

A list of some of those who attended 
Geoff Davis (Jethro)
John Walker (Benchwayze)
Kevin Aluit (Kalvt22)
Colin Stratton (Wood Spoiler)
Greg Mcateer with Jacob and Eleanor (2 well behaved youngsters who Greg should be very proud of)
Chris Ward (Frugal)
Paul M (Paul M)
Robert Burns (EX student)
Paul Hannabs (Paul Hannabs)
Doug Barratt (Doug B)
Simon Britton (Psyman)
Liam Scanlan (Liamscanlan)
Martin Lawrence	AWGB
Simon (knappers)
Steve Jones (Steve Jones)

Sorry If I have missed anyone off the list (I am sure I have). Just to let you know I really enjoyed the day and company and do hope to see you all again. I was asked if we are doing any more open days/events the only one scheduled to date is a hand tool event with Classic Hand Tools at the school on November 26th. I will also be demonstrating at Harrogate on the 18th-20th November.

I would be happy to host your Bash again next year if asked, but I’m mindful that it is your event. I would be very keen to see you guys doing more turning again if you can work around our health and safety. If any of you would like any bespoke turning tuition, Chris teaches for me here on Mondays as required for groups of 2 or 3 and can cover a wide range of topics.

So please make contact with me if you require any specific help, and as I am sure you saw today, we cover all aspects of furniture making, veneering, wood machining and wood finishing here at the School (advert over :wink: )

Glad you all enjoyed it …

Cheers Peter


----------



## PsyMan (3 Sep 2011)

I have to say it was a brilliant day out, many thanks Peter and family for allowing us in to your wonderful school, Many thanks to Chris for what looked like a tiring (for you, but not for us) and thoroughly enjoyable day's demonstration. I came away totally inspired and eager to get back in t' shed. Hat's off to a fantastic day out and so nice to put names to faces.

Also to everyone else who helped organise it.

Look forward to more meets.


----------



## paulm (4 Sep 2011)

Thanks Peter and Chris, a great day out in lovely surroundings, and lots of tips and ideas to try out at home.

Many thanks indeed, and good to meet up again with old friends and make some new ones.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## knappers (4 Sep 2011)

An excellent day. I would like to add to the thanks others have already given.
As a turning newby, it was inspirational. Lots of advice was gained on how best to start using my new lathe acquisition.
So good to put faces to names, too.
Just realised from the earlier post I was the only one without a surname listed - so for what it's worth, it's Knapton (hence the Knappers tag).
Looking forward to the next one....

Si.


----------



## liamscanlan (4 Sep 2011)

I would just like to add my thanks to Peter et al. =D> =D> =D> 
- a full and rewarding day (hammer) , 
in beautiful surroundings in workshops with great facilities :mrgreen: , 
good company  
and tremendous demonstrations ... =D> =D> =D> 
what more can I say! :lol: 
Liam


----------



## Doug B (4 Sep 2011)

I can only whole heartily agree with the comments so far, a really enjoyable day, many thanks to Peter for the use of his excellent facilities, i hope his generosity brings just rewards.

I thoroughly enjoyed Chris`s demonstrations, very relaxed but informative at the same time, well done & thanks chris.

As paul has said, it`s good to meet up with old friends & make new ones, putting faces to names is always nice.

Meetings like this are always inspiring & i`m happy to say that after a year so far that i have done woefully little turning I`ve been in the workshop all morning sorting out & will be at the lathe all afternoon.  

Thanks again to all involved.


Cheers.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (4 Sep 2011)

I would also like to add my thanks for the hospitality. Sorry I had to leave early but we had other commitments.
For anyone close enough, there is the Forest of Dean woodturners club. We meet monthly at Weston Under Penyard which is a couple of minutes from the end of the M50. If anyone is interested, we're always glad to see visitors. The website is at http://www.forestwoodturners.co.uk


----------

